# 16 weeks pregnant and feeling sooo down!



## shaunitee

exited? full of joy? happy? extatic? isnt this how im ment to be feeling? well, im not, i can be ok one minute but then just feel really sad and down, no matter whats going on i just feel down like i cant be bothered doing anything at all, anybody else having pregnancy blues? <3


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh Hun :hugs: that's normal to be feeling down :hugs: I have my good days and my bad days :wacko: it's not too much fun.. Why are you feeling down love?


----------



## xSarahM

Didnt wanna R + R :hugs:
You'll feel better. I still feel like crap some days. Wait til you start to feel movement, then when your feeling down and baby starts to kick you, you'll remember why you should always have a smile on your face now!

Ps, Skye, i LOVE your new thing in your signiture!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Awh. It's okay sweets. I still feel down sometimes :dohh: we all have good and bad days. I agree with Sarah, no matter how you're feeling, once LO gives you a punch or a kick it'll put a smile on your face :flow:


----------



## daydreamerx

Im 15 weeks and feeling pretty crappy too today :( I say pretty crappy, i started crying my eyes out in Sainsburys earlier HAHA stupid me. Silly hormones :(
It will get better im sure!
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## x__amour

It's normal to have mixed emotions love. :hugs:


----------



## shaunitee

Skyebo said:


> Oh Hun :hugs: that's normal to be feeling down :hugs: I have my good days and my bad days :wacko: it's not too much fun.. Why are you feeling down love?

mostly just feeling on my own, i know im not but its hard, nobody sees me the same, my mates dont see to be around much, my lad mates dont bother not im pregnat, its just wiered,and always being tiered and achy is making it worse, ill be ok i suppose :/


----------



## oOskittlesOo

shaunitee said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hun :hugs: that's normal to be feeling down :hugs: I have my good days and my bad days :wacko: it's not too much fun.. Why are you feeling down love?
> 
> mostly just feeling on my own, i know im not but its hard, nobody sees me the same, my mates dont see to be around much, my lad mates dont bother not im pregnat, its just wiered,and always being tiered and achy is making it worse, ill be ok i suppose :/Click to expand...

Oh I understand that.. I hate feelin like my friends don't want to be around me because I'm pregnant and they think that means I can't do anything. I hope it gets better for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Shanelley

shaunitee said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hun :hugs: that's normal to be feeling down :hugs: I have my good days and my bad days :wacko: it's not too much fun.. Why are you feeling down love?
> 
> mostly just feeling on my own, i know im not but its hard, nobody sees me the same, my mates dont see to be around much, my lad mates dont bother not im pregnat, its just wiered,and always being tiered and achy is making it worse, ill be ok i suppose :/Click to expand...

I understand where ur coming from. most of my friends dont understand or my family. and ive come to accept that people dont understand, and we cant change that. It's the people that do understand that counts. Im 18w2d And i feel down everyday, and achey. But think about how happy u will be when ur holding ur little bundle of joy :)


----------



## shaunitee

yeh its horrible they jus donnt think i can do anything anymore, an they treat me like im ill rather than pregnant!! feeling down all the time is horrible i wantoo be happy!! cant wait to be holidng the baby, 24 weeks left :)


----------

